# Wordans-Canada: Are you aware of their current policies?



## JrLey05 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello All. Just an FYI for those who are Wordans Shop Owners.

If you haven't already, It will be best to go and re-read the terms and policies of Wordans as they apparently are changing. Yes, unfortunately, I have found out the hard way that Shop Owner Commissions will be affected dramatically.

Though, upon my last check of their terms and policies, they still have not updated anything. However, after speaking with a customer service rep regarding my "missing" shop commissions, I was informed that they will 1. No longer be doing design commissions on top of shop commissions. 2. No longer be awarding full shop commissions on items that they have applied a discount to (i.e. bulk orders, discounted coupon coded apparel, etc.). 3. Be awarding only half shop commissions on bulk orders with a discount of 50% and potentially more depending on how much the discount is.

I was very shocked and upset at these changes as I had a sell of 50 shirts, double-sided with a shop commission of $3 per shirt which totaled according to their current terms and policies $350. Imagine my surprise when I received a lowsy $75. Very unfortunate, as I was hoping to end my continuous problems with them atleast with a decent commission. Instead, I'm still in an ongoing battle to get paid my just due.

This is not bash anyone or any company. But if I see where others may be being affected by this on a larger scale, I fill the need to inform. So, Please, go re-read your terms and policies to be clear on everything. Then again, they still haven't been updated so at best, download a copy and keep for your records.

If this has happened to anyone, I would love to get some advice on how you handled the situation or what I should do next. I was really expecting that money and it was heart-breaking to know that I worked so hard to make sure they fixed their shipping errors and speaking back and forth with my client to assure them the shirts would make it to them in time for a pitiful $75.

Help is appreciated.


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

Iliketees said:


> My only experience with Wordans was when I ordered a custom-made shirt from a independent designer's shop that was advertised right there on Wordans' website. I just loved the type and the design of the shirt and I was really eager to receive it a few days later. But then tragedy struck – my print started to curl up and come apart after only a couple of washes. I was heartbroken, and thought it was my fault because I didn't pay attention to washing instructions for the shirt. When I contacted their customer service, the guy on the phone was as distraught over this as I was. Immediately he promised me and sent me out another shirt with the same print, along with a return envelope so I could send the defective shirt back and he could find out what went wrong. So in the end, things like that happen. But thanks to Wordans, the problem got fixed immediately. This company surprised me and is just awesome. I need more shirts, pronto.


Strange that this is your only experiance with them as in this post you were selling a 'booth' full of their stuff.

If you're going to plug your own stuff at least have the balls to be honest about it.


----------



## JrLey05 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wordans by far is the least respected POD company that I've come across. All that great quality in printing being wasted because of horrible customer service, failed shipping windows, extra costs after purchase, and taking more money from shop owners. Oh, and false advertising of 24hr garments and American Apparel stock that they don't have. They aren't even BBB accredited and they are ranked an F with the BBB. Where Spreadshirt lacks slightly in quality, they make up for in everything else. I've yet to have a bad experience with them besides dulling colors.


----------



## WordansFashion (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi JrLey05!

I already replied another post that you did also about this same problem. In my other reply I asked you to send me more information by email, but as here in this post, you gave the entire information, I will be able of answering to you.
The fact is: We have discounts to large orders to stimulate customers buying more. and we can be agree that it is completely normal and practice of many companies.
But as they receive discounts, the t-shirt prices are smaller.
i.e. From a shirt of 9.99$ Wordans will give you 3$ commission, and the leftover to us will be of 6.99$ per shirt, remembering that we have all the costs to pay.
If the same guy buy 100 screen printing shirts and he/she receives 60% off, it means that he will pay 3.96 per shirt. In this case, how can I pay you 3$ per shirt and stay just with 0.96$ per shirt? it don't pay even the shirt price.

This kind of promotion is not to take your money from you. It is the completely the other way around, is to give you more money. (one of our interests are making you happy as well...) but we do this kind of promotion to burst sales, not just Wordans website sales, but also to ours Shopkeepers.

This guy that bought from your Store, perhaps would not have bought if the promotion was not valid. Because maybe he would find a better price in another store or site. Our aim doing promotions, is not harming the shopkeepers, but it is of increasing the number of sales, even though decreasing our margin and a lot... (as you can see for yourself in the above example). I wish you could understand that and see that indeed our interest is not see you get less and stay with more, but to make more people buy from us.

I hope I've managed to clarify your doubts, and please do not hesitate to contact us if you have any other doubts.

Have a nice day.
Wordans social Media Team.


----------

